

Bitcoin almost reached $1000 - Avalaxy
http://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/mtgox/btcusd/

======
mrb
It already reached $1000: last week on btcchina (world's largest bitcoin
exchange) [http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=75](http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=75)

~~~
Avalaxy
I know, but not on Mt Gox or any of the western exchanges. BTCChina is not
really relevant imho, since we can't go there and sell our bitcoins. Plus,
their rate is usually completely out of sync with the other exchanges.

